# ORMAI CONTA SOLO QUANTO CE L’HAI GROSSO (LO SPAZIO ESPOSITIVO)



## Minerva (19 Aprile 2013)

View attachment 6914View attachment 6915View attachment 6916Quello che davvero oggi distingue un artista dagli altri è la vastità dei propri spazi espositivi - Da David Zwirner a Gagosian, il business dell’arte si misura in metri quadri - In barba alla crisi europea, continuano a girare montagne di soldi, e c’è chi protesta...


Alessandra Mammì per "l'Espresso"
la galleria di ropac a parigi pantin 

Bigger is better. E più è big, meglio è. Non meno di duemila, quattromila, settemila metri quadri...o novemila addirittura per un intero palazzo a Chelsea. Come quello al 537 West 20th Street, New York, con giardino interno, impianti ecosostenibili e firma dello studio Selidorf, architetti minimal chic quanto basta da essersi specializzati in gallerie d'arte e concept-store di Manhattan.

È bastato questo al quarantenne David Zwirner, rampante gallerista d'origine tedesca e potere globale, per scalare le classifiche delle supersize galleries, cercando di strappare il titolo di campione del mondo a Larry Gagosian. A cui, però, è già riuscito a strappare anche un paio di artisti, compresa Yayoi Kusama, ultima star di Louis Vuitton che ha impallinato, in suo onore, vetrine e borsette.

Prova che i metri quadri contano. E negli ultimi anni vengono contati come titoli nobiliari, in una guerra all'ultimo centimetro combattuta nei website delle supergallerie. White Cube (http://whitecube.com) a Bermondsey. Terzo spazio londinese di Jay Jopling, mercante nato negli anni Novanta con gli Young British Artists e ora milionario. Tanto da inaugurare nell'ottobre 2011, una sede di 5.440 metri quadri calpestabili, tre grandi sale espositive, salette per visioni private, uffici, un auditorium, un capiente magazzino, bar e bookshop.
esposizione di quadri di warhol 

Dall'altra parte della Manica l'austriaco Thaddaeus Ropac partito con una normale galleria di Salisburgo, nell'ottobre 2012 apre a Pantin (sobborgo di Parigi) una monumentale mostra di Anselm Kiefer, inaugurando così la sua seconda sede nella capitale francese. Complesso industriale di 4.700 metri quadri, composto da cinque edifici che raggiungono anche i 12 metri di altezza. Luogo tanto complesso da richiedere sul sito istruzioni e mappa per orientare il visitatore.

I famosi dealer Blain&Southern, oltre alla galleria londinese acquistano a Berlino nel maggio 2010 l'immenso spazio dell'ex tipografia del "Tagesspiegel". Stupefacente esempio di archeologia industriale con unica navata di cemento e vetro a Potsdamer Strasse, che supera i 1.300 metri quadri per almeno 20 di altezza. Ovviamente la più grande galleria della città tedesca e tra le più grandi dell'intera Germania.
anthony gormley alla galleria white cube 

E infine il number one: Larry Gagosian. L'uomo che di gallerie ne ha ben 12, sparse per il pianeta in luoghi strategici (da New York a Los Angeles, da Ginevra ad Atene, da Roma a Hong Kong), pronte a controllare il mercato, neanche fossero basi militari. In questa corsa alla "Oh che bel castello" ha di nuovo battuto tutti, non tanto in occupazione di spazio, quanto in astuzia. La sua supergallery aperta a nord di Parigi, è un hangar di 1.650 metri quadri, ristrutturato da Jean Nouvel e piazzato nell'aeroporto privato tra i meglio frequentati d'Europa. I grandi collezionisti atterrano, guardano, scelgono, contrattano e decollano. Nessun occhio indiscreto, nessuna perdita di tempo. Geniale.

Ma attenzione. Per Francesco Bonami, «Gagosian è il prototipo, l'originale, il modello vincente e l'errore che tutti stanno facendo è voler diventare Gagosian. Cosa che può anche portarli alla rovina. Perché per diventare Gagosian bisogna fare come lui, a cui mai venne in mente di imitare Leo Castelli, ma fin dagli inizi inventò una formula del tutto nuova». E il segreto della formula che ha fatto la fortuna di questo tycoon del mercato dell'arte, è la costruzione di un sistema di gallerie più simile a un brand multinazionale che a quel salotto cultural-internazionale che lo aveva preceduto stile Castelli-Sonnabend dove si parlava d'arte (ma mai di prezzi in pubblico).

A questa dimensione borghese ed elitaria lui contrappone una rete che oggi conta uno staff di 170 dipendenti; un indotto che dai trasportatori agli assicuratori moltiplica il numero; un'attività espositiva di livello museale che fa della sua l'unica galleria di Chelsea a vedere file di visitatori in attesa di fronte alle porte; idee di marketing a dir poco originali.
gagosian gallery interno della mostra 

Una per tutte: la supermostra dei "dots" di Damien Hirst lanciata nel 2012 simultaneamente nelle gallerie dei tre continenti del suo impero. Chi riusciva a visitare tutti gli spazi vinceva un'opera grafica con dedica personale. Lui, invece, vinse paginate di giornali, migliaia di twitter, servizi tv in ogni lingua del globo. Stroncature polemiche urli sul "dove siamo arrivati" che si levano dai blog alle conversazioni tra addetti ai lavori. Tutto gratis.

Ma sebbene di Gagosian ce ne sia uno la prova muscolare a misura di metri quadri è destinata soprattutto a sedurre e impressionare quegli artisti superstar che come tanti re Mida dettano le condizioni del mercato e cercano scenari sempre più stupefacenti per le loro esibizioni. Ed ecco che Kiefer contemporaneamente all'aeroporto di Larry, inaugura il superspazio Ropac a Pantin, mentre Zwirner riesce a strappargli Koons e Kusama.

La scuderia degli artisti è la vera cartina al tornasole del potere e poco importa allora se, come nota Jerry Saltz, uno dei più ascoltati critici newyorchesi e voce del "Village Voice", nei lindi, pinti, candidi e immensi spazi delle super gallery di Chelsea non c'è anima viva. Tanto che in queste elegantissime cripte, firmate dai migliori archietti del mondo, Jerry è assalito dal sospetto che il sistema dell'arte come lo conoscevamo, fatto di vernissage, incontri, discussioni, dibattiti stia morendo. «Gallery shows! Luce della mia vita, fuoco dei miei occhi», è il romantico incipit del suo j'accuse (www.vulture. com), «vi ho amato molto.
Gagosian 

Ne ho viste almeno trenta a settimana, per tutte le settimane dell'anno. E le brutte mostre mi hanno insegnato forse più delle belle. E molto ho appreso discutendo con gli altri occasionali visitatori. Ma ora sempre più spesso nelle gallerie di Chelsea mi ritrovo a vagare completamente solo, persino nei weekend. E gli stessi galleristi ammettono che la maggior parte di collezionisti non ha mai messo piede nei loro spazi. Tutti sappiamo che i luoghi deputati all'acquisto di un'opera sono ormai le fiere, le aste e persino Internet».

Ennesima prova che queste sempre più monumentali cattedrali bianche sono destinate a strappare gli artisti non solo alle gallerie ma persino ai musei. «Del resto», continua Bonami, «gallerie di queste dimensioni hanno budget superiori a quelle di un museo, riescono in sei mesi a montare mostre che a un museo richiedono due anni di preparazione e sempre di più alcuni fra i bravi direttori sul mercato finiscono per passare dal pubblico al privato».

Che naturalmente si dimostra molto più generoso arrivando a offrire ai migliori contratti tra i 200 e i 250 mila dollari più benefit e percentuali sulle vendite. Non stupisce dunque che i migliori prima o poi rinuncino al prestigio del grand commis d'Etat (sempre più in ribasso ovunque) per abbracciare il potere del mercato.

Qualche esempio: Mark Francis, oggi direttore da Gagosian, è stato direttore del Warhol Museum a Pittsburgh e curator alla Whitechapel mentre il suo collega John Richardson è il biografo di Picasso. Nello staff di White Cube compaiono invece tanto Tim Marlow, storico dell'arte, saggista ed ex programmista della Bbc, che Susan May, ex responsabile dei progetti per la Turbine Hall alla Tate Modern compreso il famosissimo tramonto di Olafur Eliasson.
ausstellungsraum Big gallery 

Da Blain/Southern invece è arrivato come superdirettore il nostro Mario Codognato reduce dalla condirezione del Museo Madre di Napoli. Anche lui forte di un curriculum storico-artistico di tutto scientifico rispetto, che gli fa dire: «Una buona galleria sa quanto sia importante produrre non solo mostre di qualità ma anche cataloghi, pubblicazioni, materiale informativo e didattico. Seguire gli artisti, consigliarli, aiutarli nelle scelte. Non è solo un lavoro finanziario. È un lavoro culturale».

Ragion per cui, la presenza di queste figure altamente qualificate, è un'altra garanzia importante per catturare la fiducia e il contratto in esclusiva con gli artisti che si affidano ai consigli dei direttori, richiedono la loro presenza in ogni mostra, biennale o fiera. Li coinvolgono in un rapporto che supera i confini meramente professionali per diventare protettivo, complice, paterno. Cosa che obbliga ogni direttore a saltellare per il mondo e dichiararsi disponibile praticamente a ogni ora del giorno e della notte.

Per questo, in genere, la super galleria si avvale di più direttori, ognuno dei quali ha in carico il rapporto con non più di due o tre super star (oltre ne va della tenuta psicofisica), più il compito di individuare le giovani promesse. Le quali non appena arrivano nelle loro mani triplicano (o decuplicano) i prezzi fino a raggiungere cifre esagerate persino nell'opinione degli addetti ai lavori.
galleria le moulin parigi 

«Non è credibile», commenta ancora Bonami, «che nomi come Theaster Gates nelle mani di White Cube o Abdel Abdessemed in quelle di David Zwirner passino dai 300 mila a un milione e mezzo di sterline». E parliamo di artisti peraltro non facili. Un radicale afroamericano dal messaggio sociale e ideologico (il primo) e un situazionista o tosto e sovversivo (il secondo) salito agli onori della cronaca per aver coniato in bronzo la statua con la testata di Zidane.

Ma la potenza del nome e la autorevolezza del tempio di supersize gallery tramuta il bronzo in oro, portando di un balzo anche il più improbabile degli artisti a raggiungere cifre che vanno ben oltre il mercato dei comuni mortali: ovvero le gallerie medie e medio alte che finora rappresentavano il collezionista borghese (creatura in via di estinzione come la sua classe di appartenenza).

Nel corso dell'ultima fiera di Parigi i lamenti si sono sentiti levare ovunque e lucidamente. Georges Philippe Vallois, patron della storica omonima galleria parigina e presidente del comitato delle gallerie francesi, li condensa in fulminea analisi economica: «Una galleria di media grandezza con ambizioni internazionali non può più come un tempo appoggiarsi a una rete di gallerie amiche per far girare le opere e far conoscere i suoi artisti. Ora il sistema impone di aprire succursali nel mondo, con costi di gestione fuori controllo. Naturalmente non tutti ce la fanno. Molti soccombono. E come spesso accade nella storia assistiamo alla fine del piccolo commercio ucciso dalla grande distribuzione».

A meno che - come già qualcuno sta facendo - non si abbandoni il Gagosian style per trovare un nuovo modello di vita e di arte. Più local che global, più simile alla bottega di un tempo che alla multinazionale di oggi, più povero ma più bello ed eco-artisticamente corretto, più orientato a scoprire nuovi artisti che a rubare al vicino i soliti noti. Chissà che, complice anche la crisi, prima o poi non rinasca un Leo Castelli.


----------

